# "Furry Pride"?



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't get the whole "furry pride" thing. I mean, its not a sexual orientation, its an interest in anthropomorphic beings. Why bother going all FURRY PRIDE YEAH MAN over a hobby? You don't see people who set up model trains for a hobby going MODEL TRAIN PRIDE WORLDWIDE! or anything, or weeabos going ANIME PRIDE YEAH! Why are anthropomorphic animals any different?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 4, 2009)

something about minorities im sure


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I don't get the whole "furry pride" thing. I mean, its not a sexual orientation, its an interest in anthropomorphic beings. Why bother going all FURRY PRIDE YEAH MAN over a hobby? You don't see people who set up model trains for a hobby going MODEL TRAIN PRIDE WORLDWIDE! or anything, or weeabos going ANIME PRIDE YEAH! Why are anthropomorphic animals any different?


 
Because furries are losers who don't have anything else to cling to to make themselves feel special.  So they want to announce that they like drawing dog penises and then demand respect and acceptance.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Because furries are losers who don't have anything else to cling to to make themselves feel special.  So they want to announce that they like drawing dog penises and then demand respect and acceptance.



Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 4, 2009)

HURRRRR I LUV DOG DICKS EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW FURRY PRIDE YEY


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 4, 2009)

Model trains pride? Anime pride?

That's totally possible!


So fine, if you don't support the movement, I understand you, but you can't stop people from being (insanely) happy over something.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think it's necessary to have pride in something you never accomplished, skin color and sexual orientation included.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 4, 2009)

It's pride. An emotion.
Applying this mentality of yours would be like never being happy about something unless it happens to you directly.

Also, is there a furry "accomplishment"?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 4, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Also, is there a furry "accomplishment"?


No.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

I have only ever seen the whole "furry pride" crap on youtube.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jul 4, 2009)

idk, furry pride seems better than furry shame but most of the time it ends up being done really shittily

can we get furry acceptance? not among outsiders, i mean *just among furries*, because we don't even have that yet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> idk, furry pride seems better than furry shame but most of the time it ends up being done really shittily
> 
> can we get furry acceptance? not among outsiders, i mean *just among furries*, because we don't even have that yet.



Furry pride just isn't nessesary. And we do not need acceptance either. 

I wouldn't mind betting those that want "acceptance" are into something most would frown upon.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

It probably has something to do with being proud of who we are, even though the media trashes furries very harshly. Iunno.


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wouldn't mind betting those that want "acceptance" are into something most would frown upon.



This. Most people that push hard for furries to be a super tolerant bunch are usually into beastiality and the like.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> It probably has something to do with being proud of who we are, even though the media trashes furries very harshly. Iunno.


  As it does with videogames and stereotypical nerds.  Do you see "D&Der PRIDE!" or "GAMER PRIDE!" or any of that?


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Attaman said:


> As it does with videogames and stereotypical nerds. Do you see "D&Der PRIDE!" or "GAMER PRIDE!" or any of that?


 When you live where I do, there's NOTHING you won't see. It's also called "game conventions"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Attaman said:


> As it does with videogames and stereotypical nerds.  Do you see "D&Der PRIDE!" or "GAMER PRIDE!" or any of that?



Nope, you don't see "TREKKIE PRIDE!" either. come to think of it, i have only seen furries do that sort of thing.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> When you live where I do, there's NOTHING you won't see.


  I'm in Maryland, close to the Convention Center near the Inner Harbor.  I believe I've seen a bit. 



> It's also called "game conventions"


  Conventions =/= "WOO PRIDE!"  Especially gaming conventions, which tend to be more along the lines of "get first look at new games / hands on experience".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> When you live where I do, there's NOTHING you won't see. It's also called "game conventions"



Are you trying to justify it?


----------



## Ziff (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> ANIME PRIDE YEAH!


 Actually, that does happen...


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm just going to shut up and let others bicker while I keep my personal experiences to myself :x


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2009)

I never understood the whole "Furry Pride" thing either, or the whole rainbow colored "Furry is Life" banner. One thing is for sure though. Furry isn't something to feel proud about, but it's nothing to be ashamed about either. It's somewhere in the middle.

I don't see anything wrong with saying that you are happy to be a furry though. It works with other hobbies as well, such as the previously mentioned model train enthusiast. If you weren't happy about it, then why would you be a part of it?


----------



## Azure (Jul 4, 2009)

I dunno, can we just stop making such a big ass deal about some little ass kink in our brains we have and stop turning it into some huge discussion of how our life is supposedly supposed to revolve around it?  What about people who are part time?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 4, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I dunno, can we just stop making such a big ass deal about some little ass kink in our brains we have and stop turning it into some huge discussion of how our life is supposedly supposed to revolve around it?  What about people who are part time?



Says the guy with over 4000 posts on a furry forum.

TEE HEE.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

So what if people say that they have pride in being a furry. 
Just means that people dont care if someone runs up to them going "LOLZFURFAG" 
So good for them.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> So what if people say that they have pride in being a furry.
> Just means that people dont care if someone runs up to them going "LOLZFURFAG"
> So good for them.


There's a difference in "pride" and "self-esteem".


----------



## Azure (Jul 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Says the guy with over 4000 posts on a furry forum.
> 
> TEE HEE.


LOL, note the almost 2 years time spent.  TEE HEE.  That, and this is like, the only internet forum I bother with anymore.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> LOL, note the almost 2 years time spent. TEE HEE. That, and this is like, the only internet forum I bother with anymore.


 At least it's not over 9000!  Sorry, crappy joke.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it would be better to say art pride than furry pride....I speak generally of what can be considered art and not "anatomy practice"


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> I think it would be better to say art pride than furry pride....I speak generally of what can be considered art and not &quot;anatomy practice&quot;



No, you should not be all YEAH  PRIDE! in a hobby.


----------



## Alisu (Jul 4, 2009)

I reserve my pride for things I actually care about, like school work or sewing...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> No, you should not be all YEAH  PRIDE! in a hobby.



And why the fuck not? I mean if you spent alot of time, perfecting a piece of art, and this goes for other hobbies too, such as classic car restorers, you should be, and have a right to be proud of the finnished product.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And why the fuck not? I mean if you spent alot of time, perfecting a piece of art, and this goes for other hobbies too, such as classic car restorers, you should be, and have a right to be proud of the finnished product.



You should be proud of yourself, but you should bitch about ARTIST PRIDE YEAH! like you are part of some group of people fighting for your rights.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> You should be proud of yourself


 

There ya go. People are just saying that their proud to be themselves even if that means that they're a furry.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> There ya go. People are just saying that their proud to be themselves even if that means that they're a furry.



Sadly they arn't, they are ranting and saying they have furry pride because apparently furries are an oppressed minority.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Sadly they arn't, they are ranting and saying they have furry pride because apparently furries are an oppressed minority.


 
Well then those people need to be slapped in the face with a dictionary


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> Well then those people need to be slapped in the face with a dictionary



Just make it a full size dictionary and not a pocket one.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> Well then most of the furry fandom needs to be slapped in the face with a dictionary



fixed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> fixed



I would have a spare dictionary at hand, we may end up destroying the first from so many slappings.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll go around with the biggest dictionary I can find


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

furry pride is just a crappy fantasy derivitive of gay pride. seriously, only gays say "OMG GAY PRIDE FFFF--" it's because there's so many gay peeps in the furry fandom and 16 year old weaboo peeps who want everything to be about their sexuality/sexual orientation.

I'm serious. on ALL the "furry pride" things there's a bloody rainbow. 
and ... hence the word "furfags" implying furry faggots. 

and being that I'm gay, I must say.. there's too many faggots in the furry fandom. (faggots implying highschool weaboo internet nerds who want to be "unique")


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2009)

IT IS BECAUSE WE ARE BEING FURSECUTED WHY CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND THAT ;_;


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> IT IS BECAUSE WE ARE BEING FURSECUTED WHY CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND THAT ;_;




> DIE FURFAG111 YIFF IN HELL11132732
LOLOLOLOL POOLS CLOSED11 LONGCAT1
IMMMA CHARGIN MA LAZOrs1111


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

I say we gather our torches and pitchforks, we need to raid the homes of all the furries who take it too seriously.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I say we gather our torches and pitchforks, we need to raid the homes of all the furries who take it too seriously.


 Sounds like fun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> Sounds like fun.


lets rub lambs blood on their doors and run around with pitchforks in their front yard in our fursuits chanting nonsense.

and then we point a bone at them and tell them they're gonna die.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

some of you are really fucking stupid when you assume no other geek group has pride in what they're geeks about


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, don't get me wrong. I will openly talk about being a furry. Sure I'm proud to be a furry but if there are people ranting on about OMFGPRIIIDELOOKATUS then its taking it a bit far.



Zrcalo said:


> lets rub lambs blood on their doors and run around with pitchforks in their front yard in our fursuits chanting nonsense.
> 
> and then we point a bone at them and tell them they're gonna die.


 
Lambs blood might be taking it a tad too far also LOL


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong. I will openly talk about being a furry. Sure I'm proud to be a furry but if there are people ranting on about OMFGPRIIIDELOOKATUS then its taking it a bit far.


 Does that include the Mets situation?


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> some of you are really fucking stupid when you assume no other geek group has pride in what they're geeks about



It's not that taking pride in your interests is bad. On the contrary, it shows that you care about what you have a passion for. 

However, if you believe you're oppressed because of your hobby and equate your struggle with the gay rights movement, you're way too far gone and need to be smacked the hell down to earth.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> some of you are really fucking stupid when you assume no other geek group has pride in what they're geeks about


  Point some out.  Do not mention gamers, anime fans, model train collectors, Warsies, 40Kers, D&Ders, Trekkies, Browncoats, Shrikers, B5ers, or any of them.  They don't run around screaming "[x] PRIDE WOO!".


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's not that taking pride in your interests is bad. On the contrary, it shows that you care about what you have a passion for.
> 
> However, if you believe you're oppressed because of your hobby and equate your struggle with the gay rights movement, you're way too far gone and need to be smacked the hell down to earth.



Those are two completely different things that can exist separately in any fandom. The thread should be about "fursecution" or whatever dumb shit instead of "pride".

also, thanks for compiling a list of groups that express their pride Attaman


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's not that taking pride in your interests is bad. On the contrary, it shows that you care about what you have a passion for.
> 
> However, if you believe you're oppressed because of your hobby and equate your struggle with the gay rights movement, you're way too far gone and need to be smacked the hell down to earth.


 Now, what if the local newspaper personally trashes your school's band program. Are you allowed to do like "BAND PRIDE" then?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> some of you are really fucking stupid when you assume no other geek group has pride in what they're geeks about





Aden said:


> It's not that taking pride in your interests is bad. On the contrary, it shows that you care about what you have a passion for.
> 
> However, if you believe you're oppressed because of your hobby and equate your struggle with the gay rights movement, you're way too far gone and need to be smacked the hell down to earth.



^Agreed.



Graviolies said:


> Those are two completely different things that can exist separately in any fandom. The thread should be about "fursecution" or whatever dumb shit instead of "pride".
> 
> also, thanks for compiling a list of groups that express their pride Attaman



Well if they do express their pride, i have never heard it. And i am gonna guess YOU are one of these furrypriders as you seem to defend it so much.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 4, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> It's pride. An emotion.
> Applying this mentality of yours would be like never being happy about something unless it happens to you directly.
> 
> Also, is there a furry "accomplishment"?



Surely many a furfag would consider cramming this monstrosity into their cavernous leviathan asshole an accomplishment :V .

http://www.bad-dragon.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=275&category_id=60
*
ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED
Prolapsed Anus*

"Also anyone who didn't assume the link was NSFW is a moron. Also what are you doing on a furry forum at your job, get back to work >:[ ."


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong. I will openly talk about being a furry. Sure I'm proud to be a furry but if there are people ranting on about OMFGPRIIIDELOOKATUS then its taking it a bit far.
> 
> 
> 
> Lambs blood might be taking it a tad too far also LOL



lol. 
BILLY MAYS HERE DID YOU KNOW THAT FUCKING OXYCLEAN CAN TAKE THAT LAMBS BLOOD OFF YOUR FUCKING CARPET?! YEAH ITS THAT POWERFUL!


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

http://teenormous.com/images/t-shir...images-Star_Trek_100_Trekkie_Black_Shirt2.jpg

http://images3.cafepress.com/product/140310043v2_350x350_Front_Color-Black.jpg

http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/TEE_RIPJ/SEAS001.jpg

http://rlv.zcache.com/i_love_anime_shirt-p2356020603246242873gqt_400.jpg

http://www.youbuynow.com/img/items/120776455063099500.jpg

honestly I loled at the model train dad one


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> lol.
> BILLY MAYS HERE DID YOU KNOW THAT FUCKING OXYCLEAN CAN TAKE THAT LAMBS BLOOD OFF YOUR FUCKING CARPET?! YEAH ITS THAT POWERFUL!


 
REALLY BILLY
TELL US MOAR


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Now, what if the local newspaper personally trashes your school's band program. Are you allowed to do like "BAND PRIDE" then?



If your school band happens to be harboring pedophiles and dogfuckers then no you have no right to do that :V .


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Now, what if the local newspaper personally trashes your school's band program. Are you allowed to do like "BAND PRIDE" then?


To be fair, the whole "Band geeks REPRESENT!" sentiment seems pretty widespread.  By no means is it a "band pride" thing, though.  Also, bands accomplish things like winning competitions, mastering difficult pieces, etc.

Years ago, I knew a guy who actually _did_ have "band pride".  It was all he ever talked about.  He carried around a picture of the instrument he wanted to buy and tried to show it to everyone.  By the end of the year, I hit him in the face.  Not one of my proudest moments.  

He was really, really asking for it, though.  I tried to walk away.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> http://teenormous.com/images/t-shir...images-Star_Trek_100_Trekkie_Black_Shirt2.jpg
> 
> http://images3.cafepress.com/product/140310043v2_350x350_Front_Color-Black.jpg
> 
> ...



What are those suppose to prove? That is not what we are talking about. We are talkiing about the dipshits on sites such as youtube who post crap like "FURRIES RULE!!!111". those T-shiirts just let peopkle know what you like, it doesnt tell people you are "proud" to be a train modeler, or a trekkoe. Sorry but you seem to fail to see the point here.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Isen said:


> To be fair, the whole "Band geeks REPRESENT!" sentiment seems pretty widespread. By no means is it a "band pride" thing, though. Also, bands accomplish things like winning competitions, mastering difficult pieces, etc.
> 
> Years ago, I knew a guy who actually _did_ have "band pride". It was all he ever talked about. He carried around a picture of the instrument he wanted to buy and tried to show it to everyone. By the end of the year, I hit him in the face. Not one of my proudest moments.
> 
> He was really, really asking for it, though. I tried to walk away.


 That's why I don't understand why the paper did that... We got straight 1's at festival AND for marching band, so I don't see WHY... Yeah. So that's the thing. People do the "pride" thing when they feel downsized by others. Meh.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What are those suppose to prove? That is not what we are talking about. We are talkiing about the dipshits on sites such as youtube who post crap like "FURRIES RULE!!!111". those T-shiirts just let peopkle know what you like, it doesnt tell people you are "proud" to be a train modeler, or a trekkoe. Sorry but you seem to fail to see the point here.



Don't be dumb. Wearing a shirt out in public like any of these is a sign of at least some degree of pride.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Don't be dumb. Wearing a shirt out in public like any of these is a sign of at least some degree of pride.


 Not really.. It could just mean you support the hobby..it doesnt HAVE to be pride, and showing interest doesn't mean "OHMAGAWD IMAFURRY YIFFMEHARDKAUSEIMAFURRY!!"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Don't be dumb. Wearing a shirt out in public like any of these is a sign of at least some degree of pride.



You STILL fail to see the point you dumbass, we are NOT talking about that, we are talking about THOSE morons that go around YELLING it out and rubbing it in peoples faces, or more specificaly the morons on youtube that do it. get ya head outa ya ass for one moment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Not really.. It could just mean you support the hobby..it doesnt HAVE to be pride, and showing interest doesn't mean "OHMAGAWD IMAFURRY YIFFMEHARDKAUSEIMAFURRY!!"[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. atleast someone is awake.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You STILL fail to see the point you dumbass, we are NOT talking about that, we are talking about THOSE morons that go around YELLING it out and rubbing it in peoples faces, or more specificaly the morons on youtube that do it. get ya head outa ya ass for one moment.


Does that include people dancing around the mall in a fursuit?

And this is in my nature so I'm not trying to be rude but it's my thing.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Not really.. It could just mean you support the hobby..it doesnt HAVE to be pride, and showing interest doesn't mean "OHMAGAWD IMAFURRY YIFFMEHARDKAUSEIMAFURRY!!"[/QUOTE
> 
> T


FAIL! (It's my thing so take no offense


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You STILL fail to see the point you dumbass, we are NOT talking about that, we are talking about THOSE morons that go around YELLING it out and rubbing it in peoples faces, or more specificaly the morons on youtube that do it. get ya head outa ya ass for one moment.



Sorry that you want to turn the thread into "furries with abrasive personalities that force their love of furry onto other people" instead of  "furry pride"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Does that include people dancing around the mall in a fursuit?



No, thats people acting silly . I mean if i saw sonmeone wearing a trekkie T-shirt, i wouldn't automaticaly think PRIDE, i would be thinking "he/she must like that sorta thing".  I would see it the sameway if i saw fursuiters out and about. IF they were also yelling out furry pride! while they were at it, or "proud to be furry" then they would be taking it that extra bit to far. 

I mean i think most people could tolerate someone dancing around a mall in a suit acting like a nut, people would either, turn their noses up, plainly ignore their presence or stop and say hi.

Now, lets take that dancing furrie in a mall scenario and throw in a sandwhich board saying "I AM FURRY AND PROUD!' andd give him a loudhailer to shout it out aswell, i bet the reactions from the public would be a whole lot different.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, thats people acting silly . I mean if i saw sonmeone wearing a trekkie T-shirt, i wouldn't automaticaly think PRIDE, i would be thinking "he/she must like that sorta thing".  I would see it the sameway if i saw fursuiters out and about. IF they were also yelling out furry pride! while they were at it, or "proud to be furry" then they would be taking it that extra bit to far.
> 
> I mean i think most people could tolerate someone dancing around a mall in a suit acting like a nut, people would either, turn their noses up, plainly ignore their presence or stop and say hi.
> 
> Now, lets take that dancing furrie in a mall scenario and throw in a sandwhich board saying "I AM FURRY AND PROUD!' andd give him a loudhailer to shout it out aswell, i bet the reactions from the public would be a whole lot different.



hahahaha that is amazingly dense, you have to be slapped in the face to recognize pride

I thought a "100% Trekkie" t-shirt was too obvious.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Don't be dumb. Wearing a shirt out in public like any of these is a sign of at least some degree of pride.


 
Possibly. However, some may just like the way it looks on them. For example, I know many people who wear QuikSilver shirts, but I know for a fact they don't like surfing or are at least not heavily into it. They just like the design and what not.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Sorry that you want to turn the thread into "furries with abrasive personalities that force their love of furry onto other people" instead of  "furry pride"



Don't put words into my mouth, please. You are one of those that do it on youtube aren't you?.

Ya know those people that go yelling furrie pride are most likely (and i can almost garuntee) are the furries who also BAWWWWW at any criticism the fandom gets.

Yes, i am proud of ME, I'm not proud as such to be a furrie, atleast i don't feel compelled to go preach it to other people. 

Graviolies, stop picking out points to use against me and ignoreing mine. You are compkletely ignoreing what anyone else has to say, you are VERY close-minded.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, thats people acting silly . I mean if i saw sonmeone wearing a trekkie T-shirt, i wouldn't automaticaly think PRIDE, i would be thinking "he/she must like that sorta thing". I would see it the sameway if i saw fursuiters out and about. IF they were also yelling out furry pride! while they were at it, or "proud to be furry" then they would be taking it that extra bit to far.
> 
> I mean i think most people could tolerate someone dancing around a mall in a suit acting like a nut, people would either, turn their noses up, plainly ignore their presence or stop and say hi.
> 
> Now, lets take that dancing furrie in a mall scenario and throw in a sandwhich board saying "I AM FURRY AND PROUD!' andd give him a loudhailer to shout it out aswell, i bet the reactions from the public would be a whole lot different.


 Well first, you don't speak in a suit. At all  And yeah that would be WAY too far to say FURRY PRIDE in a suit.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Well first, you don't speak in a suit.


Yes, you can. You're not supposed to talk around _kids._


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yes, you can. You're not supposed to talk around _kids._


 In all honesty its a rule of thumb to keep your identity a secret when in any full body suit. Ever see videos of suiters at a convention? No words speaking when in their suit. Mascots and costumers at theme parks follow this rule too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> In all honesty its a rule of thumb to keep your identity a secret when in any full body suit. Ever see videos of suiters at a convention? No words speaking when in their suit. Mascots and costumers at theme parks follow this rule too.


Funny, most of the videos I watch involve talking suiters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Funny, most of the videos I watch involve talking suiters.



I've seen some where they speak, some where they don't. A friend of mine linked me to a news reel, the first suiter they tried to speak to wouldn't speak and ran off XD, but a second one would.......although she was in a half suit.......I think.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't put words into my mouth, please. You are one of those that do it on youtube aren't you?.
> 
> Ya know those people that go yelling furrie pride are most likely (and i can almost garuntee) are the furries who also BAWWWWW at any criticism the fandom gets.
> 
> ...



haha you're the best man


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> In all honesty its a rule of thumb to keep your identity a secret when in any full body suit. Ever see videos of suiters at a convention? No words speaking when in their suit. Mascots and costumers at theme parks follow this rule too.


 
That's more of a personal choice. I've talked to many that were in a fullsuit at conventions. I have a partial on the way, and I know I'll be talking.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 4, 2009)

This argument is stupid, the fact that other types of geeks do some of the same pathetic bullshit as furries does not make the pathetic bullshit furries do any less pathetic. Anyone who takes any pride in being a furry is a retard, just like anyone who takes any pride in any hobby or interest is a retard :V .


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This argument is stupid, the fact that other types of geeks do some of the same pathetic bullshit as furries does not make the pathetic bullshit furries do any less pathetic. Anyone who takes any pride in being a furry is a retard, just like anyone who takes any pride in any hobby or interest is a retard :V .



basically this


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This argument is stupid, the fact that other types of geeks do some of the same pathetic bullshit as furries does not make the pathetic bullshit furries do any less pathetic. Anyone who takes any pride in being a furry is a retard, just like anyone who takes any pride in any hobby or interest is a retard :V .



You're a fuckin retard for thinking that. I take pride in fixing up bicycles. That is one of my hobbies, i fix bicycles up, i sell them to happy people. When a train modeller spends HOURS buil;ding his model railerway, or even weeks, i think he has a right to be priud of what he has created. Same goes for furry artists, by artists i mean the proper artists, the ones who take time over their work, the ones who put alot of effort getting there work proportionately correct, those artists should be proud in their work.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> basically this



You still here?, go back to your hole.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You're a fuckin retard for thinking that. I take pride in fixing up bicycles. That is one of my hobbies, i fix bicycles up, i sell them to happy people. When a train modeller spends HOURS buil;ding his model railerway, or even weeks, i think he has a right to be priud of what he has created. Same goes for furry artists, by artists i mean the proper artists, the ones who take time over their work, the ones who put alot of effort getting there work proportionately correct, those artists should be proud in their work.



you don't get it, pride is the crutch of the insecure


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> you don't get it, pride is the crutch of the insecure



No it fucking isn't you dumbass. I like to take pride in my work when working on my bikes. For starters if i didn't take pride in my work, the bikes wouldn't sell.

fucking troll.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No it fucking isn't you dumbass. I like to take pride in my work when working on my bikes. For starters if i didn't take pride in my work, the bikes wouldn't sell.
> 
> fucking troll.



but on the other hand pride is a personal commitment. it is an attitude which separates excellence from mediocrity


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

*PRIDE* 1: A feeling of pleasure of satisfaction in ones actions, qualities or possesions, or those of someone close to one. A source of thise, a sense of dignity. 2: A group of lions, pride of place, the most prominant possition, pride oneself on, be proud of.

How does that represent insecurity smartass?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> but on the other hand pride is a personal commitment. it is an attitude which separates excellence from mediocrity



*sighs* Depends, I personaly don't see what is wrong about me being proud of working on my bikes and being satisfied when happy people walk away with a bike i had made nice.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *PRIDE* 1: A feeling of pleasure of satisfaction in ones actions, qualities or possesions, or those of someone close to one. A source of thise, a sense of dignity. 2: A group of lions, pride of place, the most prominant possition, pride oneself on, be proud of.
> 
> How does that represent insecurity smartass?



it accurately portrays that pride is what you had baby girl i'm what you have


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> In all honesty its a rule of thumb to keep your identity a secret when in any full body suit. Ever see videos of suiters at a convention? No words speaking when in their suit. Mascots and costumers at theme parks follow this rule too.



That's just because they're all too busy yiffing each other to say anything.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> it accurately portrays that pride is what you had baby girl i'm what you have


 From my opinion, it looks like you should wear a shirt that says "I SHOULD JUST LET IT GO AND CEASE BEING AN ASS PRIDE", no?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You're a fuckin retard for thinking that. I take pride in fixing up bicycles. That is one of my hobbies, i fix bicycles up, i sell them to happy people. When a train modeller spends HOURS buil;ding his model railerway, or even weeks, i think he has a right to be priud of what he has created. Same goes for furry artists, by artists i mean the proper artists, the ones who take time over their work, the ones who put alot of effort getting there work proportionately correct, those artists should be proud in their work.



Model trains and furry art are two of the most useless things in the world, no one should take pride in making them, and as for bikes, well I just plain don't like bikes :[ .


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

I take pride in the fact that I started a huge flame war, I believe that is something acceptable to have pride in. Being a furry and acting like an oppressed minority... not so much.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> From my opinion, it looks like you should wear a shirt that says "I SHOULD JUST LET IT GO AND CEASE BEING AN ASS PRIDE", no?


 
I'll take two thousand and send them to people worldwide

I dont think they'll let it go still though..


----------



## PinkKitty (Jul 5, 2009)

Uh I love furries and I take pride in that. =3

Furry Powah!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

Straight pride, guys.

Paraphilia-free pride, guys~


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Straight pride, guys.
> 
> Paraphilia-free pride, guys~



Straight pride worldwide!  





PinkKitty said:


> Uh I love furries and I take pride in that. =3
> 
> Furry Powah!



 Get out.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it's mostly a reaction to people that are vocally against the fandom.  Usually when some group feels they need to display their 'pride', it's when they feel that they are being opposed by something and need to express their views, for example, gay pride, the increased American patriotism after 9/11, German nationalism, gun owner's pride, etc.  Things that don't have opposition don't require someone to show their pride.  For example, there isn't any kind of "earth pride" where we're proud of being from this planet.  If there was some sort of alien invasion, or even if they came to live here peacefully, that would probably change.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

Qoph said:


> I think it's mostly a reaction to people that are vocally against the fandom.  Usually when some group feels they need to display their 'pride', it's when they feel that they are being opposed by something and need to express their views, for example, gay pride, the increased American patriotism after 9/11, German nationalism, gun owner's pride, etc.  Things that don't have opposition don't require someone to show their pride.  For example, there isn't any kind of &quot;earth pride&quot; where we're proud of being from this planet.  If there was some sort of alien invasion, or even if they came to live here peacefully, that would probably change.



But the thing is people who talk about having furry pride against oppression fall into two categories. The group who believes they are being singled out by oppressors like the Jews in WW2. They believe they are because people think they are weird since they jack off to shitting dicknipple hermtaur foxes, which is pretty damn weird. If its not that then they are just whoring for attention, even if its negative. Either way the peson is a dumbass.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 5, 2009)

Not saying that they're right.  I'm just saying that they feel 'oppressed', and this is their way of firing back.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer my little furry closet.
Friends may enter, if lucky, but probably not.
No offense anybody.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> I prefer my little furry closet.
> Friends may enter, if lucky, but probably not.
> No offense anybody.



I think you got the wrong thread.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

Most definitely
My apologies


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> Most definitely
> My apologies



Its aight.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

White middle-class pride, guys.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 5, 2009)

mabe its because of a person's need to be apart of something. mabe i'm wrong, but most of the fandom's beginings come from people working together for a cause they want to see in action. Because it was their passon. Their pride. In society, people normally wont take the effort to support a movement unless a strong motive or passion for the movement is involved. Also, anything diffrent from the norm is generally supported with pride just because of the fact that it is diffrent and deviates from the set norm. You guys probly won't like me saying this, but considering the deffinate drop in those supporting "furry pride", it may be an indicator to the fandom's current condition. In other words, the fandom may be losing it's momentum. Not saying that all furry pride is a good thing. It is also true that people can take pride too far. Sometimes to the point of forcing it apon other people. It is true that there are people who's sole intention is to see the fall of the fandom. But it is also true that most people who troll the fandom are only doing so to get a reaction from those who take furry pride too far. In the end, the true meaning of pride is in the eye of its beholder. mabe it is just my personal opinion, but pride is someone's way of standing out from the crowd. The feeling of knowing your part of something diffrent.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 5, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> mabe its because of a person's need to be apart of something. mabe i'm wrong, but most of the fandom's beginings come from people working together for a cause they want to see in action. Because it was their passon. Their pride. In society, people normally wont take the effort to support a movement unless a strong motive or passion for the movement is involved. Also, anything diffrent from the norm is generally supported with pride just because of the fact that it is diffrent and deviates from the set norm. You guys probly won't like me saying this, but considering the deffinate drop in those supporting "furry pride", it may be an indicator to the fandom's current condition. In other words, the fandom may be losing it's momentum. Not saying that all furry pride is a good thing. It is also true that people can take pride too far. Sometimes to the point of forcing it apon other people. It is true that there are people who's sole intention is to see the fall of the fandom. But it is also true that most people who troll the fandom are only doing so to get a reaction from those who take furry pride too far. In the end, the true meaning of pride is in the eye of its beholder. mabe it is just my personal opinion, but pride is someone's way of standing out from the crowd. The feeling of knowing your part of something diffrent.



naw not really


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 5, 2009)

One big problem is that I still don't understand this furry pride thing. One person said that pride is something you have after you've accomplished something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> One big problem is that I still don't understand this furry pride thing. One person said that pride is something you have after you've accomplished something.[/QUOT
> 
> I don't understand it either. I did post the dictionary definitions of pride.


----------



## DalmyDog (Jul 5, 2009)

I think where the furry pride thing comes from is people having such a negative view of the fandom, then those people get irritated and start shouting FURRY PRIDE in order to show they aren't ashamed of something they're apart of. Unlike most furries, I'm perfectly open about my furriness, in fact my over 1600 twitter followers (Most of whom are business contacts) know about it. I think for me, furry pride means not being ashamed or forced to hide something I enjoy. So I like the fact I feel that a dalmatian represents my personality. I'm happy about it. I'm not going to shout it to the heavens or wear giant banners about it, but I'm not going to hide it or be ashamed to speak about it either.

Like someone said before, it's somewhere in the middle of being ZOMG FURRY PRIDE and OH NOES I'M A FURRY *emo cries*


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Not saying that they're right.  I'm just saying that they feel 'oppressed', and this is their way of firing back.



It makes sense, but we blow things way out of proportion. Someone makes fun of Trekkies? They shrug it off, they're used to it, they know their interest is odd but they continue having fun anyway because it's what they enjoy. Someone makes fun of furries? Someone get the fucking mob, we're being oppressed!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 5, 2009)

FURRY PRIDE 09!


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 6, 2009)

correct me if i'm wrong, but this is what i think.
most people think we're weird.
but some people are just stupid enough to think that they should be proud of being a furry, so they just want to announce it to the world.
some people are just fucking stupid.


----------

